# Some of My Residents, Past and Present



## Rambo-Bright (Jun 5, 2013)

Sadly I cannot find a generic pictures thread, so some of the mice here have long since passed, but are still fondly remembered and loved, and I thought I'd share their pictures anyway 

Iced Espresso Parfait, a black tan long haired doe from a friend of mine



Mousekateers Bagel, Burmese texel buck (RIP)



Henry, fawn Hereford standard buck. One of our pet boys who live here due to him being obese from A we don't breed from him, just give him cuddles and love 



Chimichurri, agouti tan standard doe (RIP)



Mushroom Bubblegum, blue self long hair doe. This girl is going on two years of age and still going strong. She is much loved by both me and my partner and is used often as a nanny mouse.



Mushroom Flour, albino standard doe (RIP). This girl was such a sweetheart and I miss her dearly.



Mojo Picon, unsure of colour but was standard coat (RIP). This doe was quite a character, and was an awesome nanny.



Mushroom Onigiri, agouti colourpoint beige standard buck (RIP)



Iced Double Dip, chocolate blazed double banded long hair doe (RIP)



Rocket Moon Pie (RIP), Siamese long hair buck



Mousekateers Burger, blue tan texel buxk (RIP). This guy was my very first mouse from another breeder.



Mushroom Stir Fry, black tan rex doe (RIP) I loved this mouse, she was one of my favourites. She had one of the loveliest personalities I;ve had here.



I have more photos of recent mice, but I'm unsure where they've gone to. I'll hopefully find them soon


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Rocket Moon Pie was absolutely gorgeous. He looks like a sweetie.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Your photos are amazing!


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

You had/have some gorgeous mice & rats!


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Love the eyes on all those mice, good size for their faces. The photo of Mushroom Onigiri is so cute! That's what I want on my mice, an explosion of whiskers.  So cool that you got all these with a little digital. Do you fuss with it, or is that auto?


----------



## Rambo-Bright (Jun 5, 2013)

What do you mean by auto? I use macro with no flash or super macro (which doesn't allow flash) on a setting that, if you're hands are shaky, it doesn't give you a shaky blurry photo 

Thanks everyone 

Moonie was a sweet heart, I still have his daughter, Bubblegum and she is gentle and calm like he was


----------



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

I love them!


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Um, I'm about to make camera people cringe here, but by 'auto' I mean whatever it does when you turn it on, and start taking pictures, without changing things? I only switched to digital cameras (by that I mean my one camera) maybe 3-4 years ago, so not sure about the terms that go with them. I only changed, when it started getting difficult getting my film developed somewhere, that wasn't a one hour place...


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

`Auto` is short for automatic. Basically it means the camera automatically picks the best setting for you. It works ok for most instant pics.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Such beautiful mice!


----------

